# Suspension



## shawnmce (Apr 14, 2008)

So being that this is my first GTO, and I probably sound like a newbie (which I am when it comes to the GTO) I have been doing allot of reading and information gathering. My first concern has to do with the independent rear suspension. I have seen both bad and good reviews and opinions on it. What makes it so horrible from the factory? Is it the set up, configuration or just a few minor tweaks and the problem is fixed? I know that this subject has probably been brought up before but I am looking for specifics on this subject. What kind of suspension configuration would be ideal for the GTO? What brand?

Thanks for your input!!!


----------



## rambogto (Jan 7, 2007)

shawnmce said:


> So being that this is my first GTO, and I probably sound like a newbie (which I am when it comes to the GTO) I have been doing allot of reading and information gathering. My first concern has to do with the independent rear suspension. I have seen both bad and good reviews and opinions on it. What makes it so horrible from the factory? Is it the set up, configuration or just a few minor tweaks and the problem is fixed? I know that this subject has probably been brought up before but I am looking for specifics on this subject. What kind of suspension configuration would be ideal for the GTO? What brand?
> 
> Thanks for your input!!!



Don't feel bad . I HAVE HAD MINE FOR THREE YEARS AND DON'T KNOW ANYTHING. 

Also, if you dont get a response keep asking the question. Peddlers seems to be the equipment of choice. What needs to be done ????


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Hey Shawn..... you don't describe what issues you are having with your rear suspension, and what tweaks you are seeking to improve what? I don't think it's horrible from the factory. Independent suspension will give you a much smoother ride than the beam one will. With a beamed suspension movement on one side will affect the other. 

With the I.R.S. my car runs smooth and handles great, I wouldn't want it any other way. The Beam will not offer that.


----------

